# Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ30 or Canon PowerShot S100?



## oivind_dahle (May 8, 2012)

Narrowed it down to these cameras.

Use: 
Pics of knives, cutlery and kitchen
Family photos
Vacations
Dogs
All round camera.


I know TZ30 got a price drop in 2 days in Norway. Might go for that one. Anyone wanna share their thoughts?


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 8, 2012)

Great choices. I have the Canon Powershot S95 and I love it to death. I can't use my mother's camera anymore, because I notice the picture quality difference and this is coming from someone who knows nothing about photography. I think they're the best compact cameras on the market right now, yea?


----------



## apicius9 (May 8, 2012)

Different animals, but both nice. The Panasonic has a greater variability with the 20x zoom and a good lens for this category. This is the prototypical point and shoot camera for 'every situation' - not brilliant in any of them, but 'good enough' if you just want a simple, portable camera for all occasions that has 'decent' picture quality. There is a smaller zoom range on the Canon, but the sensor is larger which results in a better overall picture quality. The lens is also faster which is is not important for the knife pics, but can make the difference for people (or dogs) in motion and will be an advantage in lower light situations. You should compare the Canon 100S more to the Panasonic LX5 or the Olympus XZ-1, they are in the same category. I would see those three as advanced cameras reg. picture quality and controls when compared to the TZ30 (which is called ZS20 in the US).

All that said, if you only use them for Web pictures or small prints, the picture quality of either one of them will be just fine. Where the advanced ones start shining is in larger prints and more control over individual parameters of the picture. 

Stefan


----------



## RRLOVER (May 8, 2012)

Here is a pics from the S90 I have been using for a while.I would buy an S100 if I broke this one,great point and shoot camera imo.


----------



## SpikeC (May 8, 2012)

Butt the writing is all backwards!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 8, 2012)

Thanks all 

I will tell you my desicion in a few days. Both are good cameras. 
There will be few or none action pics, so speed is not that important, nor is size (MB).


----------



## SpikeC (May 8, 2012)

Ah come on, size is always important!


----------



## Lucretia (May 8, 2012)

We've got a Lumix DMC-FZ28 that's a few years old. For outside shots in daylight, it's great. Inside, if you aren't using a flash, things tend to be a little out of focus--even if the camera says there's enough light. So you can have fuzzy photos or red eyes and annoyed pets. YMMV.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 8, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> Here is a pics from the S90 I have been using for a while.I would buy an S100 if I broke this one,great point and shoot camera imo.



great way to get a k. knife in a camera thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## stereo.pete (May 9, 2012)

lol @ above comment.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 9, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> great way to get a k. knife in a camera thread.:thumbsup:



What is k. knife???


----------



## Crothcipt (May 10, 2012)

Kitchen. I couldn't remember what thread you posted it in.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 10, 2012)

I thought a k knife was a 1000 USD Knife  Man am I stupid .)


----------

